# Need a plumber for an on-the-side job



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for a plumber to do a simple install of a shower mixing valve. I am looking for someone that needs a little side work to get them through.


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

